# My Favorite 10 Pictures of 2017



## gnagel (Dec 23, 2017)

I was fortunate to capture a lot of pictures during 2017. It's always challenging to select just 10 images from a full year's worth of shooting. Here are ten of my favorites (in random order) from this past year:







1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





I've posted many threads during the year. Thanks to all for taking the time to view and comment on my photographs. I very much appreciate it.

Wishing all of you Happy Shooting throughout 2018!

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 23, 2017)

My favorite ten also!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 23, 2017)

#5 is amazing (all are really). I'd print that one big, frame it, put it on the wall. You are an incredible photographer.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> My favorite ten also!


Thanks Gary

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Dec 23, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> #5 is amazing (all are really). I'd print that one big, frame it, put it on the wall. You are an incredible photographer.


Thanks...I very much appreciate your kind words.

The thing I like most about #5 is that it's a subject that was located about ten feet from my front door. With all of the places I traveled this year (Hawaii, a 7,500 mile road trip through western USA, etc.), it turns out that one of my favorite pictures is just seconds from my front door! I guess that's what makes photography such an interesting pasttime.

Glenn


----------



## Destin (Dec 23, 2017)

Number 1 is my favorite. Absolutely incredible. Looks like a painting.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 23, 2017)

Such a wide range displayed here. You've had a great year. I love the tension in 4 and 6.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2017)

A wonderful collection of fine work, Glenn! Excellent stuff.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 23, 2017)

Destin said:


> Number 1 is my favorite. Absolutely incredible. Looks like a painting.


Thanks Destin...until just a couple of years ago, I was not familiar with the Palouse region. During my visit this summer, I came to appreciate it as one of the top landscape locations in the country.


JonA_CT said:


> Such a wide range displayed here. You've had a great year. I love the tension in 4 and 6.


Thank you...much appreciated


Derrel said:


> A wonderful collection of fine work, Glenn! Excellent stuff.


Thanks Derrel

Glenn


----------



## CherylL (Dec 23, 2017)

Wonderful!  I love #1 with so much to take in and the shadows on rolling hills.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 23, 2017)

CherylL said:


> Wonderful!  I love #1 with so much to take in and the shadows on rolling hills.


Thanks Cheryl...it was exciting to be standing on Steptoe Butte when the golden light of the sunrise came across those hills.

Glenn


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 23, 2017)

You had a super year! Those are awesome.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 24, 2017)

Rick50 said:


> You had a super year! Those are awesome.


Thank you, Rick

Glenn


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 24, 2017)

Such a varied and wonderful group. I can't think of 10 of my 2017 photos that I can say I even like.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 24, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Such a varied and wonderful group. I can't think of 10 of my 2017 photos that I can say I even like.


Thank you, Dean...let's hope that 2018 brings many photo opportunities.

Glenn


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for narrowing it down to 10 for us. You make a lot of very nice images.
I imagine choosing just 10 was a chore.

Of these 10 #1 is easily my fav, and #8 ranks #2 for me.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 27, 2017)

KmH said:


> Thanks for narrowing it down to 10 for us. You make a lot of very nice images.
> I imagine choosing just 10 was a chore.
> 
> Of these 10 #1 is easily my fav, and #8 ranks #2 for me.


Thank you, Keith...much appreciated! As it turns out, #8 was the only handheld image of the bunch. Security wouldn't let me set up my tripod--even though I was standing on a public sidewalk. I realized that the law was on my side...and told the security guard as much...but decided in the end that it wasn't worth pushing the matter much further. It was bright outside and I was shooting at 14mm...so the handheld shot worked. I returned a little later and captured images of the building using my tripod--but the light wasn't as appealing.

Glenn


----------



## hamlet (Dec 27, 2017)

wonder who thought it was a good idea to make molten nightmare buildings? Philosophically to me that tells me that thats what happens when form wins over function. It tells me that how a thing makes me feel is more important than what it does for me.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 27, 2017)

hamlet said:


> wonder who thought it was a good idea to make molten nightmare buildings? Philosophically to me that tells me that thats what happens when form wins over function. It tells me that how a thing makes me feel is more important than what it does for me.


Gehry has been criticized for form over function--and its associated costs. As a photographer, I enjoy capturing pictures of interesting subjects--and it's hard to argue that his buildings aren't unusual!

Glenn


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 28, 2017)

I keep coming back to view this thread and enjoy the images. Top notch work in every aspect, and, more importantly, just darn nice to look at.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 29, 2017)

zulu42 said:


> I keep coming back to view this thread and enjoy the images. Top notch work in every aspect, and, more importantly, just darn nice to look at.


Thanks so much...

Glenn


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 29, 2017)

This is a great set of 10 photos! Excellent work!!!


----------



## gnagel (Dec 31, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> This is a great set of 10 photos! Excellent work!!!


Thank you!

Glenn


----------

